# Just some random shots



## A. IMPORTZ (Sep 26, 2010)

Shot some of these..


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

oh wow, awesome fishes.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

thats awesome! what are the first two types of fish?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice set! That blue eye Pleco looking great!


----------



## A. IMPORTZ (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys the first pic is a calicthys calicthys


----------



## A. IMPORTZ (Sep 26, 2010)

Some new shots from today,there not as clear as id like them but the color on these are cool...


----------

